# Fall River Police Relief Association Golf Tournament



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

The annual Fall River Police Relief Association golf tournament will be held Monday, Sept. 15, at the Fall River Country Club. 

The $125 per person fee will cover a continental breakfast, lunch, dinner, raffles and a longest drive contest. 

Anyone interested is asked to contact Bill Correiro, Gene Rodrigues or Tom Chace at 508-676-8511


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

IF anyone wants info about the course or you need directions feel free to PM me and I will answer anything u want. Family has worked there almost 30 years..


----------

